# walgreens skeletons hands



## lordneg (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello I was wondering if using a heat gun on the hands will let me bend them into diffrent shapes, has anyone tried this. I would prefer to not have to rebuild the hands. I want my skeleton holding a sword. thnks


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I have some experience, but not specifically with the Walgreen skels. The biggest problems I've had is that the softened plastic fingers do not usually go where you want them to go, and/or in some cases the fingers might shrink. In those cases where I was successful, I spent a lot of time making a sort of mold that keeps the fingers straight, separated and curved the way I want them. I applied heat slowly and as evenly as possible across the hand.

*However*, my goal was only to achieve a curvature of the hand, not a "fist" to hold a sword. IMO, heating the hand and attempting to close it around the hilt of a sword would be very, very difficult with a *high likelyhood of ruining the hand*, but that might be due to my limited skills.

Alternative suggestion:
Warning - This could take some time.

Heat up a soldering iron / gun.
Lay the hand with its "palm" up on a piece of wood (10-12" square of plywood)
Have your sword handy because you will periodically "test the fit" and it will help you "eye" the needed curvature of the hand.
Starting with the most outer joint on he longest finger, apply the soldering iron to the palmside of that joint making a cut perpendicular to the finger. Do NOT cut all the way through.
With the plastic still melted from the soldering iron, pull the tip of the finger towards the palm just as your finger would bend to hold the sword.
Repeat with each joint until you have the shape needed. You will need to work from the middle finger out, while keeping the positions "natural" looking.
The challenge in your case is that you want the hand to close around the sword and, obviously, the closed hand will not be flexible. I'm sure there are different ways to solve this part of the problem, but here is what I suggest. 

Complete the almost closed hand using the procedures above, while assuring adaquate space in the "closed" palm, to hold the sword. 
When finished with the hand, us a thin saw to cut through the joints closest to the knuckles, but NOT the knuckles.
Place the sword in what remains of the hand and drill two small holes (along the length) in the handle of the sword and through the back of the hand. 
Use nuts and bolts (use lock tight), or screws (drywall screws) to attach the sword to the "half" hand. Try to use the flattest head you can find and insert from the back of the hand, then cover with some epoxy putty and paint.
After the sword is attached to the hand, epoxy the surgically removed fingers, back onto their stubbs and the sword. If neccessary, use epoxy putty and paint at each of the "reconstructed" joints.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Been a while since I last looked at it, but you may find something useful in this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105045-viking-zombies-vs-undead-pirates.html


----------



## lordneg (Oct 14, 2010)

thnks alot for the responces. those are very good ideas LT. I think I like the idea of cutting off the fingers attaching the sword then putting them back on.. I have thought of that, or something close. but like I said not to keen on having to reconstruct the hand. I was afraid the heat gun would melt the fingers also. So I guess in the end Im going to have to take the longer route and do some reconstruction. thnks for the link SMC its givin me idea for some good poses. it does look like his hands are curved also..but it doesnt seem to say how he did it. thnks


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2011)

Try using a pot of hot water to heat the hand


----------



## lordneg (Oct 14, 2010)

duckman you the man. IDK why I didnt think of hot water b4 I have used it on my G.I. joes haha it worked dang near perfect. thnks for the heads up if anyone else needs to bend there hands the hot water is a good idea. just be careful it is hot dur


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

DuckMan said:


> Try using a pot of hot water to heat the hand


someone suggested this to me yesterday... i will be trying a hand by the end of the week and post the results here.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

I made my own "hands" with pieces of small PVC pipe and a propane torch.

Long fingers, glued together with silicone, heated and molded to shape and then
cut to legenth. The torch gave them a great weathered look. (Black when done heating,
then a light sanding and they were old-off-white.

One of the guys hold his five foot sword quite well.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

DuckMan said:


> Try using a pot of hot water to heat the hand





lordneg said:


> duckman you the man. IDK why I didnt think of hot water b4 I have used it on my G.I. joes haha it worked dang near perfect. thnks for the heads up if anyone else needs to bend there hands the hot water is a good idea. just be careful it is hot dur





89Lt1 said:


> someone suggested this to me yesterday... i will be trying a hand by the end of the week and post the results here.


Also, remember: Don't let the plastic hand touch the bottom of the pot. Keep it suspended in the water, otherwise it will likely melt.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes. I do it all the time with a heat gun. Try to heat the knuckes since thats where you want your bend.


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is a thread from a couple years ago with some pics of how I did it using a soldering iron type method much like Lt said. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/99255-advice-needed-bending-barney-fingers-2.html


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Nepboard said:


> Yes. I do it all the time with a heat gun. Try to heat the knuckes since thats where you want your bend.


I do it this way too. Heating and bending at the knuckles works very well.


----------

